# RACR Cats needing homes in Nottingham



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

We have 3 cats in still waiting for someone to come chose them and adopt them into there loving home:

Nicko: Nicko is 4 years old and the most laid back cat you can ever imagine, swear he should of been a ragdoll lol. Nicko likes to spend his days snoozing away either on a bed or on a window ledge.. he isnt toy orientated but does like to play with human hands wrestling occasionaly, he is very gentle playing like that.. Nicko is great with everything, kids, dogs and cats, even small furries!! he is the perfect cat to have!! He isnt much of out door cat, likesto pop in the garden for a short while and then come back in.. he has been with me a few weeks now and ive left windows open and even the back door and not once has he attempted to go out.. I took him in nthe garden with me and he laid in the sun on the table for 5 mins and then went back in for a bit. Nicko prefers dried food and currently eating JWB dry fish.. he is litter trained and uses a scratch post.



















Tiggs:

Tiggs is a 6 year female and came in with Buster her son who is 2. Tiggs is a pretty nervy girl at 1st as she doesnt like change much and will need to be left fully alone for the first day or two to settle. Once settled she is the most adorable girl and very playful. She lives for toys of any kind, esp dangly wand types!! She is very effectionate and likes to follow you around.. She likes going out doors and will try to search a route out, so her new owners will need to be able to secure her in for the 1st few weeks! Tiggs does get on with other cats but is hissy and paw batting at 1st, she doesnt attack though.. This is pretty normal in cats and she comes real fast to other cats. Tiggs is fine with dogs, other cats and hasnt battered an eyelid to any of the caged animals here at all. She adore children also. Tiggs eats dry JWB fish and likes the odd little bit of wet food, though doesnt eat much of it.



















Buster:

Buster is Tiggs son, he is 2 years old and absolutly adorable! Alot of people don't show interest in black cats, but if they couldlook past his colour and see the cat within they would see a smashing boy! Buster isnt too much into toys, he would much prefer to play with other cats or get fusses and ear rubs of you.. He also is very laid back once settled, a little nervouse at 1st.. He gets on great with other cats and brilliant with small furries.. Buster and Nicko above have become real good firm friends whilst here from day one, and where ever Nicko goes, Buster tags along normaly. Buster wouldlike to have access to outdoors also after the 4 week settling period// Buster does NOT like dogs and is terrified of them, so cannot be homed to a house/family with dogs I am afraid. Buster eats Dry JWB fish and like his mum likes a the odd bit of wet food in small amounts every now and then.



















Buster following Nicko









It would be nice if Tiggs and Buster could be rehomed together so mother and son could remain.. But they are not particularly bonded here and normaly find Tiggs off doing her own thing.

All cats are vaccinated, chipped, flead and wormed and neutered..

If you can offer one of these lovely cats a home please pm me on here, or email [email protected]

I have put these 3 up as they are the ones being over looked sadly


----------

